# Keystone RV Passport 2670BH Grand Touring vs. Surveyor by Forest River 291BHSS



## lbellman (Sep 25, 2015)

Keystone RV Passport 2670BH Grand Touring vs. Surveyor by Forest River 291BHSS. Trying to compare. Looking for my first TT. these have similar layouts and capacities. I'm new to RVing so I don't know how to properly compare workmanship and quality. Everything looks nice on the lot and I don't want to be a sucker. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

